# Besy Wayne soong



## Thor1911 (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnrGn9FAx94
Been listening to this straight for days haha


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 17, 2010)

many good wayne songs.....Too many to list.....


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 17, 2010)

Carter 2 was best album in my opinion....


----------



## Thor1911 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah, Wayne has had some crazy god like songs. Hes been rapping about being not human latly, I'm starting to believe it haha


heres the songs lyrics if some people can't understand him lol
|LYRICS|
The hottest... under the sun
Ain't nobody xxxxxxx with me, man
And you already know that, pimpin
Cash Money Records, where dreams come true
Fuck up my dreams, somebody gon die tonight
And you already know that, pimpin
Hey it's Cash Money Records man
The law in this game

[Verse 1:]
Un-fuckin believable, Little Wayne's the president
Fuck em, xxxx em, xxxx em
Even if they celibate
I know the game is crazy
It's more crazy than it's ever been
I'm married to that crazy bitch
Call me Kevin Federline
It's obvious that he'll be Cash Money til the death of him
The ground shall break when they bury him
Bury him, I know one day they gotta bury him
But I lock my casket tight baby so I don't let the devil in
Nigga, it's just me and my guitar
Yea, xxxxx I'm heavy metal-ing
You can get to xxxxxx Led Zeppelin
Niggas is bitches, bitches, I think they full of estrogen
And we hold court, take your life for the settlement
Yes, I'm the best. and no I ain't positive, I'm definate
I know the game like I'm reffing it
This is Tha Carter, Tha Carter 3, the new testament
And I'm the god, and this is what I bless them with

[Hook:]
Bitch, I'm me, I'm me, I'm me, I'm me
Baby, I'm me, So who you, You're not me, You're not me
And I know that ain't fair, but I don't care
I'm a motha xxxxxx Cash Money millionaire
I know that ain't fair, but I don't care
I'm a motha xxxxxx Cash Money millionaire

[Verse 2:]
Junior
It's cash money over everything
It's in my blood I feel it runnning in every vein
I'm from the mud I am a missle like the stud
What's really good, I'm about to ruckus like fud
And I stay on my flow and Cash Money like a rug
Tied to the fuckin' birmman like a log
And dear Mr. Ronald Williams
To you I shall forever give thanks like a billion
Cash Money million, hier to the throne
Going at the head is like hair and a comb
Sittin by the window, I just stare at the stone
Knowin' I might get through it like hair and a comb
Know money over bitches, my niggas trust my sisters
And I will take or trash it with the lord as my witness
And you all have witnessed, but I am not finished
So keep your mouth closed and let your eyes listen

[Hook:]
That I'm me I'm me, I'm me, I'm me, I'm me
Baby, I'm me, So who you, You're not me, You're not me
And I know that ain't fair, but I don't care
I'm a motha xxxxxx Cash Money millionaire
I know that ain't fair, but I don't care
I'm still a motha xxxxxx Cash Money millionaire

[Verse 3:]
Last year they had the grammys and left me in Miami
Sleeping on a nigga like I'm rapping in my jammies
I'm rapping when you sleep, I was rapping when you were in jammies
Mel Gibson flew lethal weapon book em' danny
I'm a monster I tell you monster wayne
I have just swallowed the key to the house of pain
Now I'm stuck here to deal with the house's pain
Fuck with me, I will peel like the house's pain
Let's go, niggas don't see me cause I'm better than both
The only time I will depend is when I'm seventy years old
That's when I can't hold my xxxx within so I xxxx on myself
Cause I'm so sick and tired of shitting on everybody else
I'm tryna tell you like I saying something
I'm from the dirty like the bottom of my pants cuff
And there ain't nothin gonna stop me
So just envy it, hey, I'll accept a friendly quit.
(ha) yea

[Hook:]
I'm me, I'm me. Bitch, I'm me
Baby, I'm me, So who you, You're not me, You're not me
And I know that ain't fair, but I don't care
I'm a motha xxxxxx Cash Money millionaire
I know that ain't fair, but I don't care
I am a motha xxxxxx Cash Money millionaire

[Outro:]
The hottest... under the sun
Ain't nobody xxxxxxx with me, man
And you already know that, pimpin
Cash Money Records, where dreams come true
Somebody gon die tonight
And you already know that, pimpin
Hey it's Cash Money Records man
The law in this game


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 18, 2010)

Im me is definately one of my favorites... Dontgetit is also a good one. 

In tha Carter Chronicles is a great album


----------



## Thor1911 (Sep 21, 2010)

Just heard this song today for the first time, pretty fuckin sick lol
http://www.hiphopconnection.com/musicDetail.php/Lil-Wayne-ft.-Drake-330/


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Sep 30, 2010)

"skinny ass pants, fresh pair of vans.. nigga's start trippin niggas start sharing ambulance"

"Yes Im weezy f baby, at they throats until they choke, hold up I need a smoke"

"I don&#8217;t drink champagne, it make my stomach hurt
man I&#8217;m on that patron, fuck with me wrong and get murked
got a silencer on the gun, that bitch go &#8220;pu&#8221;
Got a mean ass swagger, my bitches do too
yeah all my niggas nuts and I&#8217;m a loose screw"

And I know what u mean If i find a sic ass song of his, which ya he has done some shitty ones but who hasnt I'll listen to it everyday all day lol 

[video=youtube;FVoBSVSCU1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVoBSVSCU1I[/video]


----------



## Dirtfree (Sep 30, 2010)

I cant stand his voice! 

"I'm rapping in my jammies" 
Thats retarded


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Sep 30, 2010)

"weezy FUCK THE WORLD, yup I fuck it till it Ovulate,
get her to the crib get in that pussy just Dominate
Weezy F baby and the F is for Fornicate
Polo Ralph Lauren bitch, yeah that&#8217;s what my pajamas say
big tall glass of some shit you can&#8217;t PRONUNCIATE
Beaucoup in the bezel of my watch with the diamond face
still I do not give you mother fuckers the time of day
pistol in your mouth I cannot make out what you tryna say
and if they want a war, tell them mother fuckers bombs away"


----------



## Banditt (Sep 30, 2010)

best hands down

[YOUTUBE]CCRGaPvFE84[/YOUTUBE]

or 

[YOUTUBE]mLHEjqIsUMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thor1911 (Oct 1, 2010)

Damnn Banditt, thats hood bra haha 

Thats the type of shit that made wayne take off


----------



## Krispykronic214 (Oct 2, 2010)

i jsut want to let you know ONE of the greatest lil wayne songs of all time:
lil' wayne - Tha Carter 2 - Lock & Load

Remember when this shit came out like 8 years ago and it STILL hasnt got old btw notice how i say ONE of his greatest songs


----------



## Thor1911 (Oct 7, 2010)

Wayne kills it here -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBv53_BVNu4 (*Lil Wayne--We Taking Over (Remix) (W/ Lyrics)** )*


Lil Wayne - Wasted -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7DjC6h39fk&feature=related


----------



## Keenly2 (Oct 7, 2010)

man dont even get me started on that douchebag
my girlfriend is OBSESSED with him...


the only reason i have even a little respect for him was he sat through 8 or so root canals in one sitting


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 7, 2010)

ima have to go with im single or i feel like dying


----------



## Thor1911 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm single is very good


----------



## napa23 (Oct 13, 2010)

get on some 3 peat. That's probably my favorite song from him.


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 16, 2010)

[video=youtube;pgHR2kY0i0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgHR2kY0i0s[/video]


----------



## Nathancv (Oct 18, 2010)

Hands down... by far the best is Mic Check 1, 2 1,2
Go war like pearl harbor
welcome ya'll to the barber shop get you fuckin head chopped
to hell is where i send a man!!!!!!!! like a box of red hots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DocSwoop (Oct 25, 2010)

Tha Carter. BM JR. Shit is real.


----------



## Thor1911 (Oct 29, 2010)

[video=youtube;yWjUb4JKyF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWjUb4JKyF4[/video]
In the description of the video is a torrent, download that
The sickest shit I've seen from Wayne in it, its all new
Rikers Island Redeption

Nicki Minaj is sexy


----------

